# Quando ce vo' ce vo'



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

GUERRITORE: NON SONO RIFATTA, RUGHE UNICHE                                                                                                                                                  

	
	
		
		
	


	



_*di Alessandra Magliaro*_

ROMA - Una "piccola rivoluzione": Monica Guerritore definisce così la sentenza del Tribunale di Roma presieduto da Luciana Sangiovanni - una donna, sottolinea lei - che le ha dato ragione contro Panorama che nel febbraio di due anni fa aveva associato la sua bellezza alla chirurgia estetica. Al di là del caso in sé, "sul quale - ammette la Guerritore all'ANSA - mi sono incaponita", la sentenza è significativa perché afferma il principio che la diffusione di notizie che attribuiscono pratiche di chirurgia estetica a chi mai vi si è sottoposto costituisce lesione della sua identità personale. 

"Ho due figlie, ho vissuto i miei 20 anni, i miei 30, i miei 40. Voglio vivere i 50, i 60 e quello che ci sarà essendo me stessa, dando la mia verità ossia la corrispondenza tra quello che sono e la mia proiezione nel sociale. Esigo che questa mia verità, questa coerenza venga rispettata. Rivendico la mia libertà ad essere come sono, scegliendo di non ricorrere alla chirurgia estetica per soddisfare la moda che vuole le donne tutte schiave, replicanti di un ideale di bellezza impossibile da raggiungere". 

Dice l'attrice che non tornerà indietro, non ci ripenserà magari tirando su uno zigomo o riducendo le rughe, approfittando del risarcimento dei danni ottenuto, "e spero che altre persone con me si vogliano liberare da questa che è un'imposizione assurda e che fa fare alle donne dei grandi passi indietro. E non solo a loro, perché la chirurgia estetica si sta facendo largo anche tra gli uomini e trovo assurdo che tutti pensiamo ad essere più belli secondo immagini imposte dal mondo della comunicazione per il quale non saremo mai veramente all'altezza anche se rifatti da capo a piedi. Siamo bombardati, non sono la prima a dirlo, di ideali estetici che ci arrivano da tutte le parti e in maniera anche molto subdola e ci costringono senza rendercene conto. Dai replicanti estetici ai replicanti del pensiero il passo, temo, è breve". 

Difesa dall'avvocato Felice D'Alfonso Del Sordo, la Guerritore ha vinto con questo causa il primo caso giudiziario che afferma tale principio a tutela del diritto della personalità femminile in tema di chirurgia estetica. "Voglio essere unica, tutti dovremmo avere la forza - dice Monica Guerritore - di rivendicare questa unicità e vederci riconosciuti dagli altri questa originalità. Ho visto donne devastate dalla chirurgia estetica e ancora infelici e donne con i segni del tempo estremamente affascinanti". C'é poi un altro aspetto che riguarda la Guerritore come personaggio pubblico, "questa sentenza va anche contro l'invadenza dei media. Viviamo un a società dell'immagine dove spesso dentro c'é poco e molto più invece è intrattenimento. Posso scegliere di non essere come dentro un reality e fare il mio lavoro? Spero che questa sentenza apra la strada anche tra i giornali affinché facciano più attenzione e rispettino di più le persone".




A me la Guerritore e' sempre piaciuto molto


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Ottobre 2008)

Ne "Il giardino dei ciliegi" a sedicianni era un incanto.

Non si è sicuramente fatta un lifting ...ma qualche anno fa aveva borse sooto gli occhi che sono scomparse...


----------



## Mari' (20 Ottobre 2008)

Io me la ricordo in TV nella Manon Lescaut con la regia di Sandro Bolchi
che bella che era, una bambola!

http://www.monicaguerritore.it/televisione.php#


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

a me fa schifo.
proprio il tipo di donna che aborro.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fa schifo.
> proprio il tipo di donna che aborro.



Questione di gusti, opinioni ...

Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno. 
( Mike Dirnt )


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Questione di gusti, opinioni ...
> 
> Le opinioni sono come il buco del culo: tutti ne hanno  uno.
> ( Mike Dirnt )


questa però è un po' stropicciata...ne abusi


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> questa però è un po' stropicciata...ne abusi


Niente affatto, cade/scende sempre a pennello  

	
	
		
		
	


	















   come il tubino nero con il filo di perle, e'/fa classico/ideale


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

i gusti e le opinioni sono due cose diverse.
La guerritore è una sciacquetta.
ho detto


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i gusti e le opinioni sono due cose diverse.
> La guerritore è una sciacquetta.
> ho detto


... e per me E' una bella donna.
Dico.


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

anche a me non piace, anche se ammetto che alla sua età è ancora una bella donna.
ha un'aria torbida che non mi piace


----------



## Minerva (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> i gusti e le opinioni sono due cose diverse.
> La guerritore è una sciacquetta.
> ho detto


 ma no, dai.
l'unica cosa che trovo scandalosa è che abbia chiamato la figlia maria fragola  

	
	
		
		
	


	




il colpevole deve essere quello sciagurato di gabriele lavia


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma no, dai.
> l'unica cosa che trovo scandalosa è che abbia chiamato la figlia maria fragola
> 
> 
> ...


proprio non mi piace. Con quell'espressione torbida e drammatica anche se mangia un gelato..
maria fragola non fa che confermarmi che è scema come una capretta tibetana


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Come donna la trovo interessante, poi recita bene!
Apprezzo il fatto di non essersi mai ritoccata, in un mondo dove sembra sia d'obbligo fermare il tempo a tutti i costi lei ha scelto di essere naturale.
Una delle cose che mi piacciono di lei è proprio la sua aria "vissuta".


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come donna la trovo interessante, poi recita bene!
> Apprezzo il fatto di non essersi mai ritoccata, in un mondo dove sembra sia d'obbligo fermare il tempo a tutti i costi lei ha scelto di essere naturale.
> Una delle cose che mi piacciono di lei è proprio la sua aria "vissuta".


Echissenefrega??


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Echissenefrega??


Ehi, ma lo sai che sei indisponente???!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Ehi, ma lo sai che sei indisponente???!!!


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Holly ha detto:


> Come donna la trovo interessante, poi recita bene!
> Apprezzo il fatto di *non essersi mai ritoccata*, in un mondo dove sembra sia d'obbligo fermare il tempo a tutti i costi lei ha scelto di essere naturale.
> Una delle cose che mi piacciono di lei è proprio la sua aria "vissuta".


Brava Holly, ed e' quello il motivo scatenante per cui ho postato l'articolo.

Nel mondo del teatro come quello del cinema e tibbu', e' quasi scandaloso non ritoccarsi ... ammiro il suo coraggio di vivere la sua eta' con fierezza e senza i soliti compromessi con chirurgie plastiche ... cio' sta a dimostrare che oltre la sua bellezza e bravura ha un gran carattere.








*I cinquant'anni di Monica Guerritore*

                                   Mi sono ritrovata, per caso, poco più che bambina, in un teatro. Seduta, al buio, guardavo il palcoscenico......esseri umani, uomini e donne raccontavano col corpo e col cuore  la vendita di un Giardino dei ciliegi e con quella vendita, la fine di un mondo antico e un mondo nuovo, pieno di paure e speranze. Il grande Strehler parlava di  nostalgia, intensità, del racconto di un "uomo" che diventa  racconto dell'umanità......ed io, per ore e ore per mesi,  ho ascoltato ed ho cominciato a vivere...

fonte
http://www.mymovies.it/cinemanews/2008/2813/


----------



## brugola (21 Ottobre 2008)

ma scusa se è una bella gnocca  perchè dovrebbe ritoccarsi?


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma scusa se è una bella gnocca  perchè dovrebbe ritoccarsi?


chiedilo a tutte quelle belle gnocche che si ritoccano ... e' evidente che lei si piace come e', e' una donna soddisfatta ed il tempo non le mette/fa paura.


----------



## Old Holly (21 Ottobre 2008)

Riguardo al carattere... è una capricorno!

Basta la parola!


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2008)

Da non dimenticare il suo momento buio, il cancro al seno ...

http://www.provincia.grosseto.it/pariopportunita/news.php?id=2660

Da TGCOM:

Il pensiero va anche al periodo in cui Monica ha dovuto combattere il cancro: "*Ho avuto un momento durissimo, ma l'ho affrontato*. Certo, quando hai figli pensi: come potrebbero vivere senza la mamma? Roberto (Zaccaria, il compagno, ndr) è stato veramente prezioso, mi ha dato grande forza: era sicuro che ce l'avremmo fatta, e lì capisci che in due puoi affrontare tutto".
E anche per Zaccaria Monica *a 50 anni per la prima volta si è fatta fotografare nuda* dall'amico Fabrizio Ferri per Vanity Fair annunciando: "E' un regalo di nozze per Roberto, mi sposo con lui". E il promesso sposo non ne sa nulla. “Anzi, non credo se lo aspetti”, dichiara la Guerritore.


----------



## Miciolidia (21 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a me fa schifo.
> proprio il tipo di donna che aborro.


addirittura...e com'è?
a me strapiace.


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

ma marì..ti ha ingaggiata come agente??


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma marì..ti ha ingaggiata come agente??


Hai Mai provato ammirazione/considerazione per un'altra donna?


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Hai Mai provato ammirazione/considerazione per un'altra donna?


spesso e volentieri.
Mi sembrava di aver postato più volte foto di belle donne,
che domande fai?


----------



## Mari' (22 Ottobre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> spesso e volentieri.
> Mi sembrava di aver postato più volte foto di belle donne,
> * che domande fai?*


... non capisco questa tua avversita' verso questa artista e donna, tutto qua.

Ma non fa niente Medu', si campa anche senza capire ... buona giornata (e senza ironia, detto veramente con il cuore).


----------



## Old Asudem (22 Ottobre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> ... non capisco questa tua avversita' verso questa artista e donna, tutto qua.
> 
> Ma non fa niente Medu', si campa anche senza capire ... buona giornata (e senza ironia, detto veramente con il cuore).


l'ho scritto. E' proprio una donna che non mi piace a pelle, niente di grave.
me ne piacciono anche troppe.
Avevo fatto una semplice battuta ..
buona giornata anche a te ,sinceramente


----------



## Old Italia1 (23 Ottobre 2008)

non sarà rifatta. ma la foto secondo me è ritoccata si...


----------



## Bruja (28 Ottobre 2008)

*.....*

E questa, che ogni uomo che ha frequentato non l'ha mai dimenticata??? 
A me é piaciuta anche quando ormai matura fece il film Mayerling in cui interpretava l'Imperatrice Elisabetta, rubava la scena alla giovane Deneuve 

http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fziOhukjpkc&feature=related


Non pare si sia mai sottoposta a chirurgia plastica... odiava bisturi ed aghi! 
Bruja


----------



## Mari' (28 Ottobre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> E questa, che ogni uomo che ha frequentato non l'ha mai dimenticata???
> A me é piaciuta anche quando ormai matura fece il film Mayerling in cui interpretava l'Imperatrice Elisabetta, rubava la scena alla giovane Deneuve
> 
> http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=fziOhukjpkc&feature=related
> ...


Lei e' stata una dea!  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  e' sempre piaciuta anche alle donne.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Ottobre 2008)

A me sinceramente non è mai piaciuta. Trovavo orribili quelle sopracciglia e l'atteggiamento da seduttrice ...mi ricordava Grimilde ..forse ero troppo piccola o ...innamorata di Walter Chiari


----------



## Bruja (30 Ottobre 2008)

*Persa*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> A me sinceramente non è mai piaciuta. de+vono adattarsi ad una richiesta dio mercato mentre una volta ci si dedicava al gustoTrovavo orribili quelle sopracciglia e l'atteggiamento da seduttrice ...mi ricordava Grimilde ..forse ero troppo piccola o ...innamorata di Walter Chiari


Forse la seconda... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 comunque c'erano bem altre bellezze e cerchiamo sempre di tenere a mente le mode e le epoche, oggi le belle viste dalle generazioni di ieri parrebbero tutte delle insulse fotocopie cyborg con una personalità spesso latitante, forme siliconate su corpi da ermafrodito e... mi fermo, alla fine non é neppure colpa loro, rispondono ad una domanda di mercato che del buon gusto e dell'estetica nel senso più ampio della parola  può anche farsene sberleffo.  
Bruja


----------

